# Clinch, Echols, Charleton



## Hairtrigger (Jun 27, 2009)

anyone hunt these counties?


----------



## Hairtrigger (Jun 30, 2009)

insert "crickets chirping" here


----------



## brcampbe (Jul 21, 2009)

I hunt in Echols off 129


----------



## Hairtrigger (Jul 28, 2009)

so I wont be the only one! bow/muzzeload?


----------



## deermaster81 (Aug 7, 2009)

I hunt in clinch co off of 94


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 14, 2009)

Seen deer movement mornings and evenings this weekend.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 21, 2009)

Mid day movements this past week--if you only hunted mornings and evenings you probably didnt see too much


----------



## doeboy77 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am hunting in Echols county off of 94 near statenville. This is my first year there. Saw nothing fri,sat,or sun.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 23, 2009)

doeboy--be sure to hunt the major feeds even if in the middle of the day--they will move--first year on this parcell for us and its tough trying to figure out movement on a new piece so I know what your dealing with


----------



## doeboy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have got many trail cam pics of deer in mornings and evenings. I'm gonna try mid day hunts next week following your advice. I hear in this area early ruts are common every old timer at camp swears muzzle loader week is the best for seeing deer moving. I'm gonna hunt a lot and see what happens thanks for the advise let me know how you do thanks doeboy


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 24, 2009)

Have not checked the feed times for this coming up weekend but I think its going to be in the mornings and evenings which is good. 
I typically dont hunt mid days unless the charts are calling for a strong feed mid day or its the rut. Seen a buck chase a group of does off a cut last weekend. He was rubbing small trees in between--thats a good sign!


----------



## outsideman (Sep 26, 2009)

Hunting Homerville area for the first time myself. Gonna be a learning exp.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 27, 2009)

Had deer moving around 8am on Sat and around 6 in the evening.
Sun morn had small bucks sparring and a few good ones in swamp bottom locking up right next to me that never showed.  Acorns falling


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 4, 2009)

Found huge rubs (very big) and fresh scrapes yesterday--from the big boys--seen small buck running does off the fields.  Might have a rut during muzzeloader


----------



## woody10 (Oct 7, 2009)

i hunt about 20 miles north of yall just north of Dupont.. seeing good signs!


----------



## doeboy77 (Oct 10, 2009)

Here in echols not found any scrapes at all yet. Seen few small rubs. Hunter from camp shot nice 8 point last weekend he said he saw the deer after he noticed the small tree he was rubbing swaying back and forth. I'm in stand now.fog is thick across the field still what a beautiful gods morning


----------



## brcampbe (Oct 19, 2009)

Not a bad opening rifle day in Echols. There's a lot of deer movement, but the big boys aren't wanting to come out just yet. Saw a lot of does on both saturday and sunday. Saturday I saw four bucks, a spike, a 4 point, a 5 point, and an 8 point. All were a bit young. I got a line on a great buck... big rubs, some scrapes and some big ol' tracks. I'm not seeing any chasing yet, so it looks like the rut may not be in yet. Gonna give it another shot on Sat.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 19, 2009)

bucks are out everywhere... seen two chasing one was a real good 8 or 10 and he was doggin her


----------



## bigworm1922 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anything new to report? Heading to our lease in Pineland tomorrow and wanted to know if any of the big bucks are moving? Anyone eles hunt pineland?


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 26, 2009)

Seen medium size bucks chasing all weekend.  Big boys should be too...


----------



## brcampbe (Oct 26, 2009)

Still haven't seen any chasing in Echols, though some others I know have. Saw another spike and 11 does Saturday morning. The big one I'm watching is still moving nocturnal. Won't get to try again til nov 6-7.


----------



## bigworm1922 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dino said:


> Seen medium size bucks chasing all weekend.  Big boys should be too...



We went up this weekend (New lease). We have 1052ac in Pineland. We saw plenty of tracks. One guy jumped a doe coming out in his 4 wheeler. I saw a bobcat and that was all. Saw another guy with a spike on his truck but they where running dogs. 

We did final get our plots in. Hope we see something like the rest of you next trip this weekend or next.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 30, 2009)

Will be out this weekend for a few hunts..looks like its going to be a little on the warm side.


----------



## woody10 (Nov 2, 2009)

if it will cool off these next two weeks should be the time to be out.. seeing several younger bucks trying to mount does and others chasing


----------



## brcampbe (Nov 3, 2009)

Will be out this weekend, the pickin' should be good.


----------



## King Fisher (Nov 3, 2009)

My son killed a nice 6pt that was with a doe yesterday, cousin called in a 6pt with the can call today, next few days should be really good


----------



## brcampbe (Nov 4, 2009)

Should be serious good this weekend look at the weather report. I will be posting my kill pic


----------



## steve h (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi yall I just picked up the lease that was advertised in the lease forum . It is 167 acres in Needmore, echols county. Went up and walked the prop a few weeks ago. Found 1 area of scrapes and 1 area of rubs. There are a few deer there and some hogs and lots of coyotes. The neighboring dog club has been using the prop for a gut dump. I took a chance on the prop kind of the thought with some work could be a nice little spot for me.
Went up last wed late night just slept in truck. Got up and went and sat a morning hunt. The property hasnt been hunted much recently so everything is grown up. Just sat on the road going through prop. I had some horns I tried rattling just when it was light enough to see something came out 70 yd down the road ,to dark to identify for sure. It left the road not to be seen again. A hr later i rattle again and a few minutes later I see a deer face sticking out of some tall brown grass down the road the other way. i bring my scope up I cant see it . I looked for a good 5 min and couldnt pick it out. So I thought it had went back, So I thought it would be a good idea to work the horns again. So I clacked them together and a 6 point comes flying out of the grass across the rd. He never left he had the back of his head to me and he was blended in perfectly. This was my first time messing with horns but I learned when you see the deer dont clack.
I spent the rest of the weekend clearing shooting trails put in a little foodplot and discovered that there is 7 of the prettiest cypress hammocks I have hunted in s ga. I think I am going to like this property very much. 
Sorry so long winded just thought I would share it.

Steve h


----------



## woody10 (Nov 12, 2009)

my scope was off and I missed a tall 8pt chasing a doe friday morning.. well sat. my brother in law took him off of one of my stands. turns out I grazed his back just missing the  spine but cutting slightly into his meat. sat this buck worked a scrape and then came out checking the back of the food plot.. I dont think the rut is full blown like I thought it was maybe the next two weeks will be nice


----------



## bigworm1922 (Nov 12, 2009)

Heading tomorrow after work. Hope the rut kicks in alittle better with this cold snap. Will post a report when I get home.


----------



## sergeant (Nov 13, 2009)

I hunt in Clinch Co. near Fargo. Hunting the feeding times is the best advise that can be given. I have gone hunting two weekends of 3 or 4 weekends of the general season and have manage to fill both my buck tags and 4 of my doe tags.


----------



## bigworm1922 (Nov 15, 2009)

We have tried hunting the feeding time. I think that all the dog hunters have made the deer only feed at night. We planted plots. Have tons of tracks. Yet nobody has seen a deer. I have seen a bobcat, 3 turkey and a coyotey. I really don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## sergeant (Nov 16, 2009)

We were doing the same thing. But one day I noticed the deer walked over my tracks when I came out for lunch. I looked over the feeding times and the deer where moving with the times. If the feeding time is in the middle of the day and it is in the 90's, I still hunt the feeding time. Do you have dog hunting all the way around you?


----------



## bigworm1922 (Nov 16, 2009)

The pines have been cut to the west and north and we have dogs to the east and west.  We are on alittle over 1000ac. We put in food plots and corn before the season. Also put suplament blocks. Where is the best place to fine feeding times. I was just going by what people told me but would like to make sure. 

Is there any way if they are feeding at night to turn that around? I am thinking not if the dogs keep running. Also can dogs be ran all season?


----------



## sergeant (Nov 16, 2009)

As long as the dogs are not running across your property, than that will work towards your advantage. If not this year than next year. The deer will learn where they can go and not be pressured. As far as the feeding times, I have a Garmin Rino 530 GPS which gives me the feeding times. You can look in Woods and Water or the internet for feeding times. They are not as accurte as the GPS, but it will get you close.


----------



## fellybbob (Nov 20, 2009)

going this weekend to ware co.
will post results on monday


----------



## bigworm1922 (Nov 23, 2009)

Any new news on the rut? Can't go this weekend. Sucks family from out of town are coming over. I will be there the weekend after.


----------



## brcampbe (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be trying again on Saturday morning.


----------



## woody10 (Nov 27, 2009)

bigworm1922 said:


> Any new news on the rut? Can't go this weekend. Sucks family from out of town are coming over. I will be there the weekend after.



pretty much over in northern clinch... best time is from gun opener to first week in nov..  rut was kind of weak this year dragging on longer than normal but came in hard at times


----------



## sergeant (Nov 28, 2009)

woody, how long have you been hunting the area?


----------



## bigworm1922 (Nov 30, 2009)

Heading up early friday. Will post a report if I ever see anything! Just have to keep pluging away at it. If we don't see anything soon I will be looking for a new lease next year.


----------



## woody10 (Dec 1, 2009)

this year is a messed up rut they had quit i guess to to the weather but this week they are starting to get fired up again


----------



## woody10 (Dec 1, 2009)

sergeant said:


> woody, how long have you been hunting the area?



this is the only area I have ever hunted


----------



## Hairtrigger (Dec 1, 2009)

I saw a lot of rut activity opener of gun in Clinch--and no chasing since then


----------



## woody10 (Dec 1, 2009)

best rut hunting to me on our land is from the opener on through the second week  nov.  around the 7th of nov is may fav time


----------



## sergeant (Dec 1, 2009)

We haven't seen any signs of rut for a couple weeks now.


----------



## woody10 (Dec 2, 2009)

sergeant said:


> We haven't seen any signs of rut for a couple weeks now.



they are trying to start up again.. this year has been a wierd one.... I saw a big six cross the road right behind her last night


----------



## sergeant (Dec 2, 2009)

it would be nice if they would start up again.


----------



## bigworm1922 (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone know the feeding times for the Fargo area? I looked online but they all wanted me to pay. Better yet anyone have a good website that is free where I can find that info?


----------



## bigworm1922 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well looks like it will be chilly and good chance of rain. Might suck but im trying anyway. Hope the weather guys are wronge (like most of the time).


----------



## woody10 (Dec 4, 2009)

maybe it will rain a little i love hunting after a good rain.


----------



## sergeant (Dec 9, 2009)

Woody,
You have any updates on the deer movement? I have not been able to get up there for several weeks now. I am looking at heading back on the 18th.


----------



## bigworm1922 (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw a big deer last weekend. Couldn't tell if it was a buck or not at about 300yd. I guess I learned the lesson to NEVER leave camp to scout without my rifle . 1st deer I have seen on this lease. Man I am going to be seeing that deer in my head untill I see or down another


----------



## sergeant (Dec 9, 2009)

What time of day did you see the deer?


----------



## bigworm1922 (Dec 9, 2009)

3:03pm was the time on my 4 wheeler. made sure to check it right as it walked. It was on Sat. right about the time the sun was coming out good after the rains


----------



## woody10 (Dec 11, 2009)

sergeant said:


> Woody,
> You have any updates on the deer movement? I have not been able to get up there for several weeks now. I am looking at heading back on the 18th.



have not been much but as far as feeding they have been at night on camera.. I did have a mature buck feeding yesterday morning at 7 30 he stayed for a while and would leave and come back.... last night I went coonhunting and coming home once the temp got down to 40 or so I started seeing deer on the side of road.. seen a good buck just at the edge of the road behind two does that were at the bottom of then ditch.. I am heading out of town to tomorrow so I am putting all my cameras up and will post what i notice when i get back


----------

